# Contraceptive management question???



## annej0 (Apr 20, 2010)

Pt comes in for a post-operative c-section visit and talks about contraception but none given. Patient was scheduled to come back at a later time for implant.

Impresion & Plan Summary:
ROUTINE POSTPARTUM FOLLOW-UP.    (99024     v24.2)
-Folic acid
-Kegels
CONTRACEPTIVE MANAGEMENT.          (99212-25     v25.09)
-schedule Mirena 


Is this how it should be coded?  or does it all fall under global package.

Thanks


----------



## AR2728 (Apr 23, 2010)

We always include contraceptive management as part of global delivery package.  As it is routine for our physicians to address contracepives during the postpartum visit.


----------

